# 8th of weed



## bizzy323 (May 26, 2005)

how many grams is a 8th?


----------



## brainwreck (May 26, 2005)

dude, a 8th of what? a kilo? a pound?

greetz


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 27, 2005)

If your talking about an 8th of an oz. keep in mind:
1 oz. = 28 grams.
28 divided by 8 = 3.5 grams.

More: a kilogram (1000 grams) = 2.2 lbs.


----------



## joe blow (May 28, 2005)

when I started smoking, an 1/8 or a nickel was $5.(3.5 grams) 
 Now it's $50. 
but the quality is so much better these days


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 28, 2005)

When I started smoking pot, a baggie stuffed full of Acapulco Gold (more than an ounce) cost $10.00.  We would roll 50 cigarette-sized joints per lid.


----------



## cincy boy (Jun 12, 2005)

you dont need to smoke if you dont know how meny grams are in a 8th


----------



## restofmylife420kmk (Nov 16, 2005)

idk what u guys r talking about.. but here in Mass a straight 8th kb is about 7 to  8 grams n is 40$. straight 8th of mids is about 20$.
 it also depends on ur dealer n shit.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Nov 16, 2005)

the only way you can buy 3.5gs here is $50 and crippy...no regs around here are sold at that size


----------



## bizzy323 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bubonic actually I get 3.5gs of decent weed for $50. South Central


----------



## BkPhate (Nov 17, 2005)

For some of the better stuff around here 50 for 1/8 oz. which people usually hook up to 4 grams 5 if you got a personal guy.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Nov 17, 2005)

bizzy323 said:
			
		

> Bubonic actually I get 3.5gs of decent weed for $50. South Central



yeah dude thats what Im saying, most people dont sell the swagg nasty brown shit in 1/8ths, only like decent weed to better quality is sold like that around here


----------



## lungs (Nov 17, 2005)

an 8th is 3.5 grams but around here they get weighed at 4 grams, for swag it runs about 20-25$ for good green it goes for 45-100$ depending on the quality, breed, etc.


----------



## hardrockstoner (Nov 21, 2005)

An 8th here in Portland Oregon weighs around 4.0 for 40 bucks.


----------



## p0ison (May 11, 2006)

^Thats what it is up here too. A lot of places further south I've gone, I get really pissed off.. ending up with 3.5 and having to spend 50$. I dont think thats fair.. I've always known it to be 10$ a gram.. no matter who I was buying from.

A standard eighth here is 40$ for 4 grams.


----------



## BkPhate (May 11, 2006)

You dont have to pay what they ask find another source.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 12, 2006)

Seattle area $40.00 for 3.3 to 4.0....depends how far up the food chain ya' are  Thats pretty much standard around here, there is no szwagg weed around here only chronic, some is better than others.


----------



## rasta (May 12, 2006)

an1/8 of an oz is 3.5 grams ..if your bag ways less then that you got beat.if it ways more then that you did good .but math is math an 1/8 ways 3.5 grams end of story (guru every buy a four finger bag ) back in the day not every one had a scale nor needed one you would pay 10$ of a baggie that had about four fingers deep ,ah the good old days .peace,love,rastafari


----------



## pranicfever (May 12, 2006)

Lows = per 8th - $20-25
Meds = per 8th - $30-55
Highs = per 8th - $40-85
---------------------------
Now thats a standard buying price for NorthWest PA.... Depending on the person your buying from prices will fluctuate. and since i never buy 8ths... i'll give an example of 4ths & oz's
---------------------------
Lows= per 4th - $45-60 (which i get pissed when i end up with this shit instead of good quaility.. it's been known to happen.. and i wanna kill)
Med= per 4th - $60-75
Highs= per 4th - $70-95
---------------------------
Lows per oz - $80-90 
Meds per oz - $110-125
Highs per oz - ????? (cos i always get the hook up)
-------------------------------

now if you look carefully over this little chart you can see why i don't buy 8th's usually... because i can get a oz for a decent amount.. or say buy a 4th for the same price as it would cost for an 8th... Humm.. as for knowing how many grams are in an 8th it's simple math... have a good one


----------



## J!MMY (Sep 28, 2006)

hi all my name is jimmy  i have jus registerd and i love weed


----------



## DopeDoctor (Sep 28, 2006)

1/8 = 40 here


----------

